# Brahms op. 78 recording



## manueelster (Feb 7, 2013)

I've always listened the Barenboim and Perlman's recording of the violin sonatas. Any other recommendation? Why? Especially of the first violin sonata


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Try:
Suk with Katchen, or Kremer with Afanassiev, or Kavakos with Wang. All seem very good in different ways to me. The one I play the most at the moment is Faust with Melnikov - I love Faust's very musical and very slightly restrained but powerful art.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Suk with Katchen on Decca is my favourite.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Another vote for the Suk/ Katchen .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I will echo the Suk/Katchen performance. Very fine for the other two Brahms Violin Sonatas too!


----------

